# Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute



## Matze91560 (20. März 2015)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und es wäre super wenn ihr mir bei meiner Frage weiterhelfen könnt!

Ich habe eine leichte Spinnrute und hätte gerne die Hauptschnur mittels einem Wirbel +Karabiner mit dem Vorfach verbunden. 

Nun ist die oberste Öse meiner Rute so klein, dass selbst ein kleiner Wirbel nicht durchpasst. 

Ich könnte mir jetzt lediglich vorstellen, dass ich das Ganze mittels einer geknoteten Schlaufe in der Hauptschnur mache,  und dann später immer den Karabiner in der Schlaufe einhake um beliebig Vorfächer auszutauschen. Ich habe dann aber bedenken, dass die Schlaufe am Karabiner recht schnell verschleißt und an Tragkraft einbüßt.

Habt ihr eine Lösung für mich?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Stefan660 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Dann halt erst am Wasser, wenn die Rute zusammengebaut ist, anknoten.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Zunächst mal, dass was du Öse nennst, ist dein Rutenring und in dem Fall wohl der Spitzenring.
Diese Ringe haben harte keramische Einlagen, die du fast zwangsläufig zerstörst, wenn du da Wirbel oder andere harte Metallteile durchziehst!
Wenn du, wie ich nur vermuten kann, geflochtene Schnur verwendest, dann ist es sowieso besser No-Knot Verbinder zu benutzen und diesen dann am Wirbel, der sich am (Stahl)Vorfach befindet anzubringen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7gVOOfza_c

Das macht man normalerweise am Wasser, außer du nimmst die Rute schon komplett montiert mit!


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Hallo @TE

ich verwende ebenfalls einen Karabiner an der Hauptschnur um dann die Vorfächer schnell austauschen zu können.
Meine Vorfächer beim Spinnfischen sind aber nicht länger als 50cm.

Die Rute ist 240cm und 2 teilig.

Es ist darauf zu achten, dass man nicht vollständig einkurbelt, so dass sich der Karabiner nicht in den Spitzenring reinzieht.

Wenn ich mit dem Angeln fertig bin, nehme ich das Vorfach ab und hänge den Karabiner entweder in die am Handteil befindliche kleine Öse oder in den Startring ein.

Dann kurbel ich die Schnur auf das diese dann leicht gespannt ist, dann zerlege ich die Rute und kurbel nochmal nach, so das alles transportfähig ist.

Ich nehme dann 2 Klettbänder aus Neopren und binde jeweils einmal um das Handteil und einmal am anderen Ende.

So ist die Rute dann transportfähig.

Die kommt dann ins Rutenfutteral.


----------



## dreampike (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Hallo Matthias, 

als erstes hatte ich den Verdacht, dass Du womöglich die direkt über dem Griff angebrachte Öse zum Einhängen von Haken meinen könntest, weil die wirklich oft sehr klein ist. Traf ich letzte Woche einen Kollegen am Wasser, der hat mich gefragt, warum ich ungefähr 5x weiter werfe als er. Ich wies ihn also freundlich darauf hin, dass er die Schnur fälschlicherweise durch die Einhängeöse gefädelt hatte. Darauf hin wurde er fast böse und liess mich wissen, dass das so gehöre, das wisse er ganz genau. Ein recht drastischer Fall von Beratungsresistenz |bigeyes. Aber Du schriebst ja, es wäre die oberste Öse, also der Spitzenring. 
Und sei doch froh, dass der Wirbel nicht durch diesen Ring durchgeht, weil Du sonst beim Spinnfischen ziemlich oft den Wirbel versehentlich durch den Spitzenring ziehst und das auf die Dauer den Ring beschädigt. Ansonsten mache ich es auch wie oben beschrieben und lege die Rute zusammen, ohne die Rolle abzunehmen und die Schnur aufzufädeln. Das wäre mir viel mühsam, das Getackele jedes Mal beim Fischen wieder zusammenzupfriemeln...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Matze91560 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Vielen Dank für euere Antworten! Tatsächlich meinte ich den Spitzenring. Ich denke dann werde ich es auch so handhaben, dass ich die Rolle an der Rute lasse und dann die Rute zusammenlege. Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem No-Knot Verbinder!

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Verwendest Du Neopren Rutenbänder?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*



> Wenn ich mit dem Angeln fertig bin, nehme ich das Vorfach ab und hänge den Karabiner entweder in die am Handteil befindliche kleine Öse oder in den Startring ein.


Dies mache ich manchmal ebenso!
Nur weil es hier ein Anfänger ist, muss ich noch loswerden, dass man auch keinen Karabiner/Haken in den  den Startring hängt, davon wird die Ringeinlage auch auf Dauer beschädigt, sondern höchstens in den Ringrahmen einhängen!
Und wenn es eine Hakenöse gibt, dann ist dies der richtige Platz für Haken/Karabiner!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Und ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch über dem NK schützt vor Kurbelschäden am Spitzenring und Dreck am NK selbst. Ist deutlich besser und effektiver als z. B. ne fette Schockperle.


----------



## Spiderpike (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Ich habe über den Karabiner/Wirbel immer noch ne Gummiperle die den Spitzenring schützt wenn ich zu weit Einkurble.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*



Matze91560 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine leichte Spinnrute und hätte gerne die Hauptschnur mittels einem Wirbel +Karabiner mit dem Vorfach verbunden.
> 
> Nun ist die oberste Öse meiner Rute so klein, dass selbst ein kleiner Wirbel nicht durchpasst.


a) Besteht dein Problem nur beim Montieren der Rute, also Rolle mit Schnur an Rute = Combo, oder gleichfalls beim Spulenwechsel und Schnur wieder durchfädeln?
b) Oder willst Du den Wirbel dauernd durch die Ringe werfen und einkurbeln können? (nicht empfehlenswert, s.o.)

Mir geht das beim Montieren auch auf die Senkel, vor allem weil ein guter Knoten am Einhänger und Nachtesten der Tragkraft eben etwas dauert, noch schlimmer wenn man komplizierte Kombinationen wie Dyneema+FluoCarbon+Einhänger vorne dran hat. 

Außerdem tausche ich wirklich öfter beim Spinangeln Ersatzspulen auf der Stationärrolle, um die optimierte Köder zu Schnurkombination herzustellen. 

Einzig wirklich gute Lösung für mich:
- recht kleine und sehr stabile Wirbel (etwas teurer), Einhänger usw.
- eine mindeste Ringeinlagengröße von Size 7 (größer als 4,5mm Innenmaß) vorne an der Rute


----------



## Dakarangus (22. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ich habe über den Karabiner/Wirbel immer noch ne Gummiperle die den Spitzenring schützt wenn ich zu weit Einkurble.....



Das mache ich beim Norwegen angeln so, hier im Süßwasser wäre mir das zu auffällig.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. März 2015)

*AW: Wirbel der Hauptschnur passt nicht durch Öse der Angelriute*

Mir auch. Zudem donnert die Perle halt im Reinkurbelfall schon heftig gegen den Spitzenring. Obendrein fängt sie auch mal ganz gern Dreck.

Darum verwende ich wie gesagt inzwischen da immer ein Stückchen durchsichtigen Silikonschlauch (bei meinen normalen NKs reichen 2 mm Schlauchdurchmesser) - der wiegt so gut wie nix, ist sehr unauffällig und ist unanfällig gegenüber Krautfäden etc., da er halt auch den Haken des NK mit abdeckt. 

Und parallel auch noch die NK-Wicklung sichert, die dank Durchsichtigkeit des Schlauchs auch zwecks evtl. Kontrolle immer sichtbar ist.

Im Reinkurbelfall bleibt er höchstens halb und harmlos = nicht zu fest im Spitzenring stecken, solange man dann nicht weiterdreht wien Irrer und sofort aufhört (geht gut, wenn man halbwegs funzende Reflexe besitzt). 

Aber es blockiert nicht komplett mit ungesund durchbiegendem Spitzen-Endbereich wie bei ner vergleichsweise fetteren Perle (hatte ich ein paar mal, zum Glück jedes Mal ohne Rutenschaden - auch mit der ausschlaggebende Perlen-Abschaffungsgrund, da musste was Schlankeres her).

Da tuts der allerbilligste Schlauch ausm Karpfen- oder Elektrobereich, muss absolut nix Teures sein (ist schließlich Verheizematerial).


----------

